# love cricket



## simpleindian

i wanna know are there any cricket fans out here


----------



## fonz

Yeah,I watch it a bit. Pity about those Pakistan players getting locked up eh? Asif was one of the world's best bowlers for a while there and Aamer had great potential...


----------



## tommo1234

Yessshhh


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I don't like cricket...














































































.


----------



## fonz

RockBottomRiser said:


> I don't like cricket...


I love it aaaah


----------



## RockBottomRiser

fonz said:


> I love it aaaah







That's why.


----------



## GioUK

i love cricket! England, Hampshire and Mumbai Indians fan here :boogie

fav players ever are wasim akram and rahul dravid, what about you guys??


----------



## fonz

RockBottomRiser said:


> That's why.


LOL - that was classic


----------



## tmathete

I love cricket. watched south africa play against ****en australia test series 2011/2012


----------



## I Am Annie

I like cricket!!!!

buuut aahh.... not all that comes from it....


----------



## Mithun

Some times I love Cricket and other times I get bored.


----------



## Oliver_3334

I do love a good old-fashionesd test match. I managed to catch a few IPL games when it was last on. It was enjoyable enough but give me the five-day format with red ball and cricket whites any day of the week.


----------



## heroin

I like Tests. They're the perfect combination of skill and strategy.

The other forms, I couldn't care less about. Just mindless bat-swinging.


----------



## lad

I'm not a massive fan but I've seen sussex play up lords twice and been to 5 or 6 2020 games.


----------



## Oliver_3334

heroin said:


> I like Tests. They're the perfect combination of skill and strategy.
> 
> The other forms, I couldn't care less about. Just mindless bat-swinging.


I'm inclined to agree with you but looking at some of the attendances worldwide in recent years it looks like test match cricket is in a bit of trouble, sadly.

Just as England were starting to get quite good too. Typical.


----------



## simpleindian

who said test cricket is boring.

what a match we have had between Aus and SA .both sides played really well


----------



## simpleindian

sachin missed out on his 100 today. but iam sure he will get it in aus.


----------



## James_Russell

simpleindian said:


> sachin missed out on his 100 today. but iam sure he will get it in aus.


I was more amazed how the match ended. I haven't seen a Test draw like that before.

I hope he does get it in Aus. I'll be at the boxing day test for at least one day.


----------



## James_Russell

Can't wait to watch a new younger Australia test team this week. Maybe will be Pontings final Test Matches as well.


----------



## fm5827

I play cricket and also watch it. Should be an interesting series coming up, as a kiwi im quietly confident with all the injuries the Aussies are having.


----------



## fonz

fm5827 said:


> I play cricket and also watch it. Should be an interesting series coming up, as a kiwi im quietly confident with all the injuries the Aussies are having.


Yeah,they should hopefully give the Aussies a good run for their money,I guess the big question will be whether they're good enough to take 20 wickets in a test match...


----------



## simpleindian

i wanna see newzealand do well bcoz once they were a great team and now they r coming back.kiwis make aussies work really hard.bcoz its gonna help india when we play aus on boxing day


----------



## fm5827

fonz said:


> Yeah,they should hopefully give the Aussies a good run for their money,I guess the big question will be whether they're good enough to take 20 wickets in a test match...


yeah thats what I'm worried about as well. I would like for martin to retire soon he really is getting rather old and past it.


----------



## simpleindian

hey guys check out these interesting pics










A dejected fan reacts after Sachin Tendulkar was dismissed for 94 runs during the fourth day's play of the third Test match between India and West Indies at The Wankhede Stadium in Mumbai.


----------



## simpleindian

Mahendra Singh Dhoni, third left, and team-mates laugh as they watch a West Indies cricketer perform a cartwheel at the end of the Test series in Mumbai. The third and final Test between India and West Indies ended in a draw. India won the three-Test series 2-0


----------



## simpleindian

Avril Fahey of the Fury looks at some ducks standing on the pitch during the WNCL match between the South Australia Scorpions and the Western Australia Fury at Adelaide Oval, Australia.


----------



## simpleindian

Darren Sammy collides with an advertising board while trying to stop a boundary during the fifth day's play of the third Test match between India and the West Indies at The Wankhede stadium in Mumbai


----------



## simpleindian

what a match between ind and WI it was a nail biting finish we won


----------



## James_Russell

simpleindian said:


> Avril Fahey of the Fury looks at some ducks standing on the pitch during the WNCL match between the South Australia Scorpions and the Western Australia Fury at Adelaide Oval, Australia.


lol.

Been watching WA today. They're having a terrible year in ODI's. Went down 4-14. But managed to get 199 at the end.


----------



## hoddesdon

I Am Annie said:


> I like cricket!!!!
> 
> buuut aahh.... not all that comes from it....


I did not realize cricket was played on the Sun. At least play would never end prematurely because of bad light.


----------



## simpleindian

viru scores 219 

what a player
what an achievement


----------



## fonz

:boogie:boogie:boogie
NZ Win! What a finish - first win over Australia in a test since 1992. Hopefully we can build from this against South Africa...


----------



## James_Russell

Hard to watch that finish. I knew the moment Warner took that single that Lyon wouldn't survive the whole over.

Congrats to the Kiwis. And great performance from Warner.

And Yet another terrible middle order collapse from Aus.


----------



## simpleindian

it was a great match but credit goes to NZ .warner was terrific may be i think that he is following the path of viru(sehwag) his inspiration who predicted that he will play test for AUS 2 years ago.to be frank i wana see players who r aggressive ans flamboyant they live by the gun and mostly they die by it but then thay r a rare species and selecters need to encourage them by giving them more opportunities.

i think that its not abt how many runs u score but how u score them.


----------



## fonz

simpleindian said:


> it was a great match but credit goes to NZ .warner was terrific may be i think that he is following the path of viru(sehwag) his inspiration who predicted that he will play test for AUS 2 years ago.to be frank i wana see players who r aggressive ans flamboyant they live by the gun and mostly they die by it but then thay r a rare species and selecters need to encourage them by giving them more opportunities.
> 
> i think that its not abt how many runs u score but how u score them.


I think a lot of people try to be like Sehwag or Gilchrist and fail though - there really are very few batsmen who can bat the way they do and still maintain a high average. They might come out with a big innings once in a while but fail the rest of the time. NZ needs a player like Sehwag,52 batting average - NZ hasn't had a player with an average over 50 in the history of test cricket.


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> I think a lot of people try to be like Sehwag or Gilchrist and fail though - there really are very few batsmen who can bat the way they do and still maintain a high average. They might come out with a big innings once in a while but fail the rest of the time. NZ needs a player like Sehwag,52 batting average - NZ hasn't had a player with an average over 50 in the history of test cricket.


iam sure u r gonna get one and i think that Mccullum is the one he is so exciting and on his day he can turn the table on its head,

but i must say u have got one player who is wordclass , Vettori .he is a great spinner and a lot of variations.he is so down to earth i like the way handles the situation .there r not many crickers who keep their feet on the ground after they hit fame. dont u think so the other guy is sachin tendulkar who is so down to earth and humble


----------



## James_Russell

I was massively impressed with how Brownlie batted in both tests. I hadn't seen him before and he looks a great player. His partnership with Vettori at the Gabba was fantastic. Those 2 could easily help the score well into the 400's on a good pitch.


----------



## simpleindian

a pers0n said:


> I was massively impressed with how Brownlie batted in both tests. I hadn't seen him before and he looks a great player. His partnership with Vettori at the Gabba was fantastic. Those 2 could easily help the score well into the 400's on a good pitch.


u r right buddy he looks techinically sound and vettori he is a class apart .he bowls , bats and fields well , what more can u expect from a veteran
'


----------



## simpleindian

Big Bash kicks off in style some great matches so far like one between

melbourne stars and sydney thunders;what an innings from warner 102 runs off 51 balls great to watch and another guy to watch out for is faulkner he has got the pace and is accurate


----------



## fm5827

fonz said:


> :boogie:boogie:boogie
> NZ Win! What a finish - first win over Australia in a test since 1992. Hopefully we can build from this against South Africa...


Would have been nice to have some test matches going on atm, instead we get a month and a half of domestic twenty20 cricket smh..


----------



## fonz

How about this guy Philander that's just come into the South African test side? 24 wickets in 3 tests at an average just over 12,4 five wicket bags in 6 innings. Add in Steyn,who's probably been the best bowler in world cricket the past few years and Morkel,who's shown himself to be world class as well and I see a whole lot of problems for NZ when they play them. While the Proteas are playing tests against Sri Lanka,the Kiwis are fooling around with wham bam thank you ma'am 20/20s


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> How about this guy Philander that's just come into the South African test side? 24 wickets in 3 tests at an average just over 12,4 five wicket bags in 6 innings. Add in Steyn,who's probably been the best bowler in world cricket the past few years and Morkel,who's shown himself to be world class as well and I see a whole lot of problems for NZ when they play them. While the Proteas are playing tests against Sri Lanka,the Kiwis are fooling around with wham bam thank you ma'am 20/20s


u r right buddy philander is a great find for south africa he has had a great debut.btw iam also surprised to see so many of u r intersted in watching test cricket. who said test cricket is boring , it should be preserved may be we r also resposible for downfall of test cricket especially in India stadia r not even half full for tests but for ODIs and t20s stadia r packed.but in SA and Aus and Eng i do see gud support for tests .


----------



## simpleindian

*Rahul Dravid's speech*

Rahul Dravid became the first non-Australian to give speech at Sir Don Bradman Oration.


----------



## fonz

simpleindian said:


> u r right buddy philander is a great find for south africa he has had a great debut.btw iam also surprised to see so many of u r intersted in watching test cricket. who said test cricket is boring , it should be preserved may be we r also resposible for downfall of test cricket especially in India stadia r not even half full for tests but for ODIs and t20s stadia r packed.but in SA and Aus and Eng i do see gud support for tests .


Test cricket is the real deal - it's big NZ beating Australia in a test match,maybe we'll remember that for years to come but if we'd beaten them in a one dayer it would be meaningless. Test series are remembered for years,but one dayers and 20/20 generally just fade into oblivion with the odd exception(like that classic VB Series in 2001/02 which was awesome even though NZ didn't actually win)...


----------



## fm5827

fonz said:


> Test cricket is the real deal - it's big NZ beating Australia in a test match,maybe we'll remember that for years to come but if we'd beaten them in a one dayer it would be meaningless. Test series are remembered for years,but one dayers and 20/20 generally just fade into oblivion with the odd exception(like that classic VB Series in 2001/02 which was awesome even though NZ didn't actually win)...


Even though I was quite young and don't remember that series well it was awesome seeing Shane Bond ripping the aussies to pieces. Pity the injuries hampered him later on, our bowling attack would be awesome atm with him.


----------



## simpleindian

fm5827 said:


> Even though I was quite young and don't remember that series well it was awesome seeing Shane Bond ripping the aussies to pieces. Pity the injuries hampered him later on, our bowling attack would be awesome atm with him.


yup u r right NZ miss shane bond .u have a great spinner in vettori but fast bowling is still a worry i guess u need someone who can get u wickets up -front.but the last test win against aussies must have lifted their moral


----------



## simpleindian

SERIES DOWN UNDER who is gonna win it guys


----------



## fm5827

India 2-1 I reckon, should be very interesting though depends on the types of pitches. If they were green like the series we just played then the Aussies might have a chance.


----------



## simpleindian

its gonna be 3-0 watch out for us Aussies.we will make u feel the heat down under


----------



## fonz

fm5827 said:


> India 2-1 I reckon, should be very interesting though depends on the types of pitches. If they were green like the series we just played then the Aussies might have a chance.


Yeah,I'd agree with that - just can't see the Aussies getting whitewashed,even in that last Ashes they ran hot to win one test...


----------



## simpleindian

i agree but i think they have lost the charm that once they had they dominated world cricket for more than a decade.now they r in a transition phase but we cannot count them off yet.but its gonna be a fantastic series but i predict a whitewash


----------



## Hiccups

I've bowed down to seasonal tradition and moved the TV into my room and set it to cricket (sans audio) xP .....


----------



## James_Russell

Does anybody know what Indias objection to DRS is?


2 terrible decisions in the space of 2 overs. Terrible for Cowan, he was on his way to a great score. 

And Hussey needs to make some runs in the 2nd innings or he's probably out, I wouldn't complain too much about that though.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Hiccups said:


> I've bowed down to seasonal tradition and moved the TV into my room and set it to cricket (sans audio) xP .....


I would watch more cricket if you could turn the commentators off but still have the ambient sounds. ****ing hell do they ever shut up. Then I could read and watch cricket, which seems appropriate somehow.


----------



## fm5827

avoidobot3000 said:


> I would watch more cricket if you could turn the commentators off but still have the ambient sounds. ****ing hell do they ever shut up. Then I could read and watch cricket, which seems appropriate somehow.


Yeah I completely agree. Theres no reason why they can't give you the option of audio without commentary, sometimes I'll just mute it completely especially when its some of those channel 9 buffoons.


----------



## alte

avoidobot3000 said:


> I would watch more cricket if you could turn the commentators off but still have the ambient sounds. ****ing hell do they ever shut up. Then I could read and watch cricket, which seems appropriate somehow.


:lol All those former cricketers have to have a job and what's better than to provide commentary for a game you love and have played your whole life?


----------



## avoidobot3000

alte said:


> :lol All those former cricketers have to have a job and what's better than to provide commentary for a game you love and have played your whole life?


umm how about coaching some poor kids or something :teeth


----------



## alte

avoidobot3000 said:


> umm how about coaching some poor kids or something :teeth


Yes, that is what many do but it is hard to argue that being a commentator is not a natural extension of their sporting career. It fits so nicely and seems appropriate .. It is like moving from middle school to high school. It can be annoying at times though from the viewer's perspective.


----------



## simpleindian

a pers0n said:


> Does anybody know what Indias objection to DRS is?
> 
> 2 terrible decisions in the space of 2 overs. Terrible for Cowan, he was on his way to a great score.
> 
> And Hussey needs to make some runs in the 2nd innings or he's probably out, I wouldn't complain too much about that though.


bcoz DRS is not 100% foolproof we r not against the use of technology but the technology must be godd enough to convince all the cricketing nations.i think umpires r doing a great job around the world and there is no urgent need of DRS.

bad decisions r part of the game u need to accept it.

match is nicely poised right now.sehwag was on fire but now wth him getting out aussies can control the game but still indian batting is too gud they r gonna find it hard.hopefully saching get his 100th century today


----------



## Hiccups

I don't see how a combination of umpires and video and audio technology (working together) can't provide a more accurate outcome. I thought it was because it's less traditional or something. :S


----------



## simpleindian

sachin missed out on a 100 again .game is nicely poised .tomorrow's first session is gonna be crucial


----------



## fm5827

Can't believe Sachin missed the hundred again, Siddle bowled really well today though and deserved some reward. Should be an exciting morning session Day 3.


----------



## alte

Fk! Squandered a good start again..


----------



## Hiccups

3/25 ....getting pwn'd.


----------



## fonz

Damn it - Australia consolidating now with Hussey and Ponting - they need one of these out NOW. A target of 250+ would be tough for India...


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> Damn it - Australia consolidating now with Hussey and Ponting - they need one of these out NOW. A target of 250+ would be tough for India...


yup man india need to break this partnership if they can get a wicket now game on the 50 runs lead is handy on this track


----------



## simpleindian

six wickets down we r in commading position now.hussey is looking gud .one more wicket come on.....


----------



## fonz

Pretty even I'd say going into the 4th day


----------



## fm5827

I'd still back India at this stage, anything around 250 I think they could chase pretty easily maybe 4 or 5 down. Hussey will be the key tomorrow morning though as he has a habit of batting really well with the lower order and Pattinson is no mug with the bat either.


----------



## simpleindian

8 down aussies if we can get them out early tomorrow we have a great chance


----------



## Hiccups

5/69 .........not a good start >_<


----------



## alte

Oh wow. This is terrible.


----------



## fonz

Too bad for India but Australia were definitely the better side in the first test,I'm sure India will bounce back strongly in Sydney...


----------



## simpleindian

australia 1-0 india but we r gonna bouce back


----------



## James_Russell

I was a proud Victorian watching Pattinson and Siddle knock down such a great batting order. Great display. 


Now if only we could find a set of batsman able to put up 400 runs...


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> Too bad for India but Australia were definitely the better side in the first test,I'm sure India will bounce back strongly in Sydney...


india dint bat well but iam sure they r gonna do much better in the second test.australia bowled really well they have got a good fast bowling line up.


----------



## simpleindian

a pers0n said:


> I was a proud Victorian watching Pattinson and Siddle knock down such a great batting order. Great display.
> 
> Now if only we could find a set of batsman able to put up 400 runs...


dont worry u dint have to wait for 2 long we r gonna post a huge score in second test.


----------



## James_Russell

simpleindian said:


> dont worry u dint have to wait for 2 long we r gonna post a huge score in second test.


lol I meant for Australia to be able to score 400.

If India get 400 in an innings Australia won't be able to match it.

The great thing about this series is that both sides have opposing weaknesses. I don't think Australia can post 400+ runs easily, and I don't think India can take 20 wickets easily.


----------



## James_Russell

Some photos I took on Day 2 when I went to the MCG.









Siddle playing a forward defensive.









Australian slips just before the first ball of Indias innings.









Sehwag gets his 8000th Test run.









Tendulkar on his way out. He got a standing ovation from everybody. Fantastic moment.


----------



## simpleindian

a pers0n said:


> lol I meant for Australia to be able to score 400.
> 
> If India get 400 in an innings Australia won't be able to match it.
> 
> The great thing about this series is that both sides have opposing weaknesses. I don't think Australia can post 400+ runs easily, and I don't think India can take 20 wickets easily.


we can easily take 20 wickets but there is a big IF and that is u prepare a spinning track then we will show u guys lol


----------



## simpleindian

hey great pics buddy it wud be hell of an experience to watch these greats play


----------



## James_Russell

simpleindian said:


> hey great pics buddy it wud be hell of an experience to watch these greats play


Yes there was amazing atmosphere in there.

When Siddle was denied the bowling of Dravid the booes were deafening haha.

And the cheers when he got Tendulkar. Not a lot of respect was shown for the Indians from our supporters but everybody applauded and respected Tendulkar. I have watched India play a Test once in England as well and it was the same there.


----------



## simpleindian

a pers0n said:


> Yes there was amazing atmosphere in there.
> 
> When Siddle was denied the bowling of Dravid the booes were deafening haha.
> 
> And the cheers when he got Tendulkar. Not a lot of respect was shown for the Indians from our supporters but everybody applauded and respected Tendulkar. I have watched India play a Test once in England as well and it was the same there.


i can understand it, that is what we call home advantage.but sachin is a class apart and has got an international fan base.


----------



## fm5827

Disappointing effort from India in the end, Aussies bowled well but there was a few poor shots from the Indian batsmen. I'm still going to stick to my 2-1 India prediction as I think the SCG and Adelaide pitches should favour them. Its really exciting how many good bowlers there are around atm though, especially youngsters like Yadav, Pattinson, Cummins etc.


----------



## fm5827

a pers0n said:


> Yes there was amazing atmosphere in there.
> 
> When Siddle was denied the bowling of Dravid the booes were deafening haha.
> 
> And the cheers when he got Tendulkar. Not a lot of respect was shown for the Indians from our supporters but everybody applauded and respected Tendulkar. I have watched India play a Test once in England as well and it was the same there.


Wow, thats awesome that you got to see a boxing day test match thats like a dream of mine lol. Would have been awesome being in the crowd especially with the victorians Pattinson and Siddle doing so well.


----------



## simpleindian

fm5827 said:


> Disappointing effort from India in the end, Aussies bowled well but there was a few poor shots from the Indian batsmen. I'm still going to stick to my 2-1 India prediction as I think the SCG and Adelaide pitches should favour them. Its really exciting how many good bowlers there are around atm though, especially youngsters like Yadav, Pattinson, Cummins etc.


i also stick to my 3-0 India prediction its tough but we have got the players come on team India


----------



## missingno

simpleindian said:


> i also stick to my 3-0 India prediction its tough but we have got the players come on team India


Bit late for that


----------



## simpleindian

missingno said:


> Bit late for that


yep sorry make it 3-1


----------



## simpleindian




----------



## simpleindian

WHO is gonna win the second test at SCG

I go with India


----------



## fonz

India - Australia will get bowled for some miniscule score again no doubt,they're too inconsistent...


----------



## missingno

Looking forward to Sir Ricky scoring a triple century and India getting bowled out for under 20 in both innings


----------



## fonz

Very poor from India,players don't look interested. Australia should bat them out of this test to lead 2-0 in the series...


----------



## simpleindian

india'sbatting let them down.it is good batting wicket.Australia in a great position on now .but I still hope if we bat well in the second innings we still have an outside chance bcoz the wicket will turn on day 4


----------



## Hiccups

oh wow I didn't realise the second one had started *puts TV on* ..... holy crap! 0_0 lols! xP


----------



## fm5827

fonz said:


> Very poor from India,players don't look interested. Australia should bat them out of this test to lead 2-0 in the series...


Its going to be England all over again, really disappointing as I was looking for a competitive series. I wouldn't be surprised at all now if Australia win 4-0. This should be Laxmans last test if he fails second innings. Time to bring guys like Rohit in now.


----------



## simpleindian

fm5827 said:


> Its going to be England all over again, really disappointing as I was looking for a competitive series. I wouldn't be surprised at all now if Australia win 4-0. This should be Laxmans last test if he fails second innings. Time to bring guys like Rohit in now.


hey wait guys its not all over yet for India.we will bounce back in the second innings we r gonna bat well .when the going gets tough the tough gets going. iam confident that sehwag,sachin,sravid and laxman will turn thing around. come on India ......


----------



## fonz

It's too much,287 behind with still 6 wickets in hand. Maybe on the flat tracks of India,they could save this but not in Australia. Only rain can save them


----------



## Hiccups

going by india's fielding (or lack of) they've given up. That or they have a lot of confidence in their batting. xP


----------



## simpleindian

lets see if australia can do it with their batting we certainly can.and this wicket is also flat there r no monsters in this wicket.


----------



## James_Russell

Michael Clarke :clap

Fantastic moment.


----------



## fonz

Triple century from Clarke - amazing achievement


----------



## Hiccups

*flicks on TV* ......


----------



## fonz

Australia declare at 4/659 - one of the most dominant test innings I've seen,they could have got over 800,maybe close to 1000 if time was no issue...


----------



## simpleindian

oh yes it was a great time to declare clark and hussey played really well and they also got the priced wicket of sehwag but gambhir looks gud and dravid ,the wall is at the crease there is still hope that india can save this test bcoz wicket is gud for batting


----------



## simpleindian

two wickets down but i still think that we can save this match if weather plays its part lol


----------



## James_Russell

Nice to see such optimism lol.

I think if Sachin and Gambhir were still in at Tea tomorrow a draw would be possible. But even then Australia would probably end up batting at least a session on day 5. So need to set at least 200 to win. No this all seems a little too out of reach. haha

I think it will all be over by Tea tomorrow. Hilfenhaus and Siddle cleaning India out with plenty of runs to spare. Pattinson was disappointing on this pitch so far.


----------



## simpleindian

buddy lets see i feel that sachin is gonna make a double hundred and gambhir will play his part too and laxman is gonna come gud. i heard some predictions abt rain so it is not over yet .


----------



## fm5827

simpleindian said:


> buddy lets see i feel that *sachin is gonna make a double hundred* and gambhir will play his part too and laxman is gonna come gud. i heard some predictions abt rain so it is not over yet .


Don't jinx him! But seriously I wish he would just get the 100 already. I think its at the point now where hes probably constantly thinking about it when hes batting. Great innings by Clarke, should be a really interesting day tomorrow, if India can bat well that is. Could be last chance for Laxman?


----------



## simpleindian

another batting collapse.8 wickets down.sachin misses yet again on his 100th 100.his wicket was the turning point.it is a good wicket to bat on but still they dint put a big total on the scoreboard.


----------



## simpleindian

India all out for 400 .Australia win by an innings and 68 runs.Aussies played well, clarke led from the front. two straight defeats things r not looking gud for India.but i hope they play to their potential in the coming two matches.

my prediction 2-2 i know u all r laughing bcoz my earlier two predictions were wrong but i hope this time iam right.


----------



## simpleindian

pattinson out due to an injury .but Australia still have have a gud pace battery.wicket in perth will have bounce and pace so i think they will play 4 fast bowlers.

Kevin peterson now a daredevil .he has been picked by delhi darevils for this edition of IPL.

Albe morkel is included in ODI squad which is a gud move bcoz he is a gud all-rounder.


----------



## Hiccups

I haven't watched for ages.. are they in perth?


----------



## James_Russell

simpleindian said:


> pattinson out due to an injury .but Australia still have have a gud pace battery.wicket in perth will have bounce and pace so i think they will play 4 fast bowlers.


Yep really bad news about Pattinson. Out for the last 2 tests of the summer. Hopefully he recovers in time to at least get a couple of Sheffield Shield matches in for Victoria.

On the bright side it could be a chance for Starc to get another go. He's a really promising bowler. And it's always good to have a fast Left armer in the team.


----------



## mixolydian

Starc seemed as wayward as Johnson, if not moreso, in the two tests I've watched him. Pity about Pattinson, can't wait to see him and Cummins in the same team. Good to see Ryan Harris back, very, very good bowler. I'll probably head down to the WACA on the Sunday, hoping for a good game and a good win.


----------



## James_Russell

mixolydian said:


> Starc seemed as wayward as Johnson, if not moreso, in the two tests I've watched him. Pity about Pattinson, can't wait to see him and Cummins in the same team. Good to see Ryan Harris back, very, very good bowler. I'll probably head down to the WACA on the Sunday, hoping for a good game and a good win.


I think Starc has more potential than Johnson. He won't get as many wickets as Pattinson but he seems a very useful bowler.

Personally I never want to see Johnson in a baggy green again.

Agreed on Ryan Harris though. I didn't see much of him pre-injuries but what I did see I liked.


----------



## simpleindian

man i can't wait for the third test,it is gonna be an exciting match.aussies r right on top but i think that team India is hurt and they wanna prove their critics wrong so aussies dont take us lightly we will be back with a bang,


----------



## fonz

simpleindian said:


> man i can wait for the third test,it is gonna be an exciting match.aussies r right on top but i think that team India is hurt and they wanna prove their critics wrong so aussies dont take us lightly we will be back with a bang,


Yeah,remember last time India were in Australia? Australia won the first 2 matches,but then it was quite competitive in the last 2 tests. Could have almost been 2-2. Hopefully India can turn it around and make it competitive


----------



## fonz

4/63 - the nightmare continues for India


----------



## James_Russell

dammit I completely forgot and missed the first session.

I blame WA's time zone.


----------



## simpleindian

man not again we r 4 wickets down for 100 .but i hope laxman and kohli can stitch together a gud partnership i think anything around 250 will be a gud score bcoz pitch will assist fast bowling


----------



## simpleindian

six down for 140 .man this is really bad batting i wonder whether we will be able to get past 200.


----------



## simpleindian

India all out for 160 odd runs and Australia off to a great start thanks to warner man we have to get him out asap otherwise he will take this game awayr from us.


----------



## mixolydian

lol, feel bad for you simple. You're a true supporter though, love your passion and optimism.


----------



## simpleindian

what an innings from warner he is gonna be a test great player.hope we get him early tomorrow.


----------



## James_Russell

Warner you idiot :roll

He is obviously very talented. But when you are on 180 and start swinging your bat at everything for 2 overs in a row something is wrong. 


Still a good innings.


----------



## fonz

Oh man 4/63,this is so bad for India. Can they even make Australia bat again?


----------



## simpleindian

another bad performance from indians.thing r not looking gud ,dhoni banned for the next match due to slow over rate.our batting has let us down again.very impressed with umesh yadav.he has go the pace just needa to work on his line and length.rayan harris also bowled well.shaun marsh is a class act i hope they dont drop him for his poor form.


----------



## simpleindian

Indian media lashes out at team India for their bad performences overseas.they say that ii is time for seniors to retire.I dont buy that point, I think seniors have won us so many matches so they know when to retire and form is temporary but class is permanent.I hope that they will do well in the final test and prove their critics wrong.



South africa has won the first two ODIs they will look to seal the series in the next match.

England wer bowled ot for less than 200.ajmal took 7 wickets.


----------



## simpleindian

south africa win the odi series

England lose their first test against pakistan.I think that every team plays well in their bacyard but when they leave their home it gets tougher.


----------



## simpleindian

aus dec for 500 but what an innings from sehwag i like his style of batting i hope india plays well enough to draw the match


----------



## missingno

It is good to see Sir Ricky and the boys back in form and show everyone how big of pretenders are Sachin and India. Also congrats to Pakistan always good to see England lose I think they are a decent team when they aren't match fixing.


----------



## simpleindian

missingno said:


> It is good to see Sir Ricky and the boys back in form and show everyone how big of pretenders are Sachin and India. Also congrats to Pakistan always good to see England lose I think they are a decent team when they aren't match fixing.


oh really dont worry we r still world champions and we will show it in the t20s and odis .iam sure we r gonna bounce back .we have some young players.

australia played will in tests but odis and t20s r a different ball game and we r gonna show y we r world champions.


----------



## fonz

simpleindian said:


> oh really dont worry we r still world champions and we will show it in the t20s and odis .iam sure we r gonna bounce back .we have some young players.
> 
> australia played will in tests but odis and t20s r a different ball game and we r gonna show y we r world champions.


I hope so,but Australia still go in as favourites - even though their test game has declined over the years,they remain a class 20/20 and ODI outfit


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> I hope so,but Australia still go in as favourites - even though their test game has declined over the years,they remain a class 20/20 and ODI outfit


yes i know its gonna be tough but iam very optimistic abt it .i hope aussies take us lightly and we can give them a tough fight.it will be a great series.


----------



## missingno

simpleindian said:


> oh really dont worry we r still world champions and we will show it in the t20s and odis .iam sure we r gonna bounce back .we have some young players.
> 
> australia played will in tests but odis and t20s r a different ball game and we r gonna show y we r world champions.


T20 is a joke the sooner they stop calling that cricket the better. As for the ODI's Australia is ranked number 1 yet it wouldn't bother me if they lose. They seem to have lost importance over the years and without looking at a lineup I couldn't tell you the Aussie team other then that there is a bunch of nobodies in there. For me Test Matches is what cricket is all about and ODI's are only good for the world cup. That said I will watch the one dayers and hope Ricky and the boys stay in form


----------



## James_Russell

T20 gets more over the top every year.


I happily turned off when they went off for rain and haven't turned it back on.


Seriously, flame throwers? LOL


----------



## simpleindian

Australia wins the first t20 .come on India please win the second one.dont let us down again.


----------



## simpleindian

come on india play for pride, level the t20 series


----------



## simpleindian

hey finally we did it we win the second t20 . so delighted way to go........


----------



## simpleindian

australia won the first odi.they bowled well. i think that india should play sehwag in the next match.

pakistan beat england to complete the whitewash in the test series.


----------



## cj66

Off-topic, sorry,but i love the title of this thread! Every time i see it i think, man, i wish _I_ were a _Love_ Cricket, or had thought of that username or something. haha.


----------



## simpleindian

cj66 said:


> Off-topic, sorry,but i love the title of this thread! Every time i see it i think, man, i wish _I_ were a _Love_ Cricket, or had thought of that username or something. haha.


thankz but do u follow cricket


----------



## simpleindian

indian win the second odi we r brack on track.way to go.........


----------



## simpleindian

what a match between aus and sri lanka .


----------



## fonz

simpleindian said:


> what a match between aus and sri lanka .


Yeah,just a pity Sri Lanka didn't win.


----------



## simpleindian

finally India won what a cracker of a match.this will set up the series nicely


----------



## cj66

simpleindian said:


> thankz but do u follow cricket


no :blush


----------



## simpleindian

what a thriller between indian ns srilanka it ended in a draw .matches like this r a great adverstisement for odi format.


----------



## fonz

simpleindian said:


> what a thriller between indian ns srilanka it ended in a draw .matches like this r a great adverstisement for odi format.


Yes,great match - series looks really exciting now. BTW,great avatar


----------



## simpleindian

sri lanka off to great start aussie top order back in hut .australia will have to play well from now to put a par total on the board but srilanka r in the driver's seat.


----------



## simpleindian

sri lanka win the odi comprehensively. series has become more interesting any 2 teams can make the cut.


----------



## simpleindian

australia won yesterdays match after 2 successive losses nd india were out played in all departments. i dont agree with the rotation policy of india u need to field ur best 11. sehwag,sachin nd gambhir should play together for india to win. i hope india bounce back nd win the next match


----------



## simpleindian

what a t20 match between SA nd NZ ,at one point i thought that NZ would easily win the match but SA pulled it back nd won the match.but NZ played well i hope they start playing well as a unit bcoz they r the next world cup joint host


----------



## fonz

simpleindian said:


> what a t20 match between SA nd NZ ,at one point i thought that NZ would easily win the match but SA pulled it back nd won the match.but NZ played well i hope they start playing well as a unit bcoz they r the next world cup joint host


Ridiculous ending - NZ should have had that in the bag. Probably their best chance at winning one of the series,because the longer the format,the more SA is favoured to win


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> Ridiculous ending - NZ should have had that in the bag. Probably their best chance at winning one of the series,because the longer the format,the more SA is favoured to win


yeah SA looks gud on paper but no team is unbeatable .NZ can win if they stick to the basix nd play well as unit.


----------



## simpleindian

sri lanka won a close match.they have adapted nicely to the the foreign conditions i hope india also adapt very soon bcoz the next 2 games r crucial to make the final


----------



## simpleindian

another dissapointing performance from india .its famed batting line up has not clicked at all in this series.


----------



## fonz

Sri Lanka to win the series


----------



## simpleindian

sri lanka ia playing well as a unit but tomorrow we r gonna win with bonus points nd that will give us a chance to make the final .yeah i know iam sounding too optimistic but i can only back my side they have let us down time nd again but i hope they click as unit in the next match and salvage some pride and more important win the toss lol


----------



## simpleindian

finally we did it what a performance from team india.they batted like champions.with this performance they have sent out a clear message that india is still world champions.chased down 300 odd runs in 40 overs what more can u ask for.way to go....


----------



## Contra

What do people make of the quad for the England tour of Sri Lanka? The only selection I'm not entirely sure of is Tredwell's, although he's pretty unlikely to play a part in the test series. I'd have rather seen a younger spin prospect, or an extra seamer (Onions or Woakes) in his place.


----------



## simpleindian

Contra said:


> What do people make of the quad for the England tour of Sri Lanka? The only selection I'm not entirely sure of is Tredwell's, although he's pretty unlikely to play a part in the test series. I'd have rather seen a younger spin prospect, or an extra seamer (Onions or Woakes) in his place.


yeah u r right tredwell will be played in case swann or patel or panesar gets injured.the squad look ok.a lot will depend on the spinnes bcoz the matches will be played on turning wickets.its unfortunate that morgan is dropped i think he is a great player a deserves a place in the team.i think thay have agud batting line up but they need to adapt to sub continental conditions .their fast bowlers will have a tough task bcoz bowling on flat track is not gonna be easy.sri lanka is a tough team to beat in their own backyard.it will be interesting series


----------



## simpleindian

south africa is playing well against nz


indian sqad announced for asia cup.no sehwag ...selecters say he is rested or is he dropped whatever..i dont agree with the selection strategy ...he may not be in the best of forms..but he can win u games single handedly..nd he is a great batsman ...when he is batting we r all glued to our tv sets..i hope that this will make him work hard ,,nd he makes a great comeback.


----------



## simpleindian

i hope aus win next game only then india can qualify for the finals lol.


----------



## simpleindian

Aus off to graet start too 2 early wickets but sri lanka is now back in it with a partnership between sanga nd chandimal.


----------



## missingno

Australia lost I'm devastatedBye Bye India. Lol World Champs only at home in before the BCCI I mean ICC declares all world cups must be played in India


----------



## simpleindian

missingno said:


> Australia lost I'm devastatedBye Bye India. Lol World Champs only at home in before the BCCI I mean ICC declares all world cups must be played in India


btw next world cup will be hosted by Australia n New zealand.

hey India have not played well in this series i agree but we r still world champions.every team plays well in their own backyard.if aus tour India same will be the result.Aus has not win any series in sub continent for quite some time.if australia wins in subcontinent i will agree that they r the team to beat .

nd btw series is still on nd dont take srilanka lightly .if sri lanka wins in australia it will be a great acheivement for them nd if they play well they can do it


----------



## missingno

simpleindian said:


> btw next world cup will be hosted by Australia n New zealand.
> 
> hey India have not played well in this series i agree but we r still world champions.every team plays well in their own backyard.if aus tour India same will be the result.Aus has not win any series in sub continent for quite some time.if australia wins in subcontinent i will agree that they r the team to beat .
> 
> nd btw series is still on nd dont take srilanka lightly .if sri lanka wins in australia it will be a great acheivement for them nd if they play well they can do it


Australia as won 4 world cups all away from home now that is a lot harder and what true world champions do. Until India learns how to win away from home or at least not get white washed then they won't get any recognition that they are anything other then home ground bullies. Australia beat Sri Lanka 1-0 in Michael Clarke's first test series as captain and I think the one dayers there as well. That counts as sub continent otherwise since Pakistan never plays at home and Australia rarely plays Bangladesh then that would only leave India for sub continent.

I don't think Australia is the team to beat in any format at the moment. I think most sides are average at best and would of been destroyed by Australia in the 2000's. I still think South Africa and England are above Australia as they have more complete sides but there is no dominant nation and any side can win. Australia as aging batsman like Ponting and Hussey who need to retire soon with no good young players coming in. We still have no spinner, we have decent young fast bowlers but they all seem to be injury prone and our senior bowlers just learnt how to bowl in the past year.

Sri Lanka deserve to go into the finals as favourite and I would have no problems if they won it is after all a meaningless one day series. Today was the first time I actually cheered against Australia just to see India go home


----------



## simpleindian

missingno said:


> Australia as won 4 world cups all away from home now that is a lot harder and what true world champions do. Until India learns how to win away from home or at least not get white washed then they won't get any recognition that they are anything other then home ground bullies. Australia beat Sri Lanka 1-0 in Michael Clarke's first test series as captain and I think the one dayers there as well. That counts as sub continent otherwise since Pakistan never plays at home and Australia rarely plays Bangladesh then that would only leave India for sub continent.
> 
> I don't think Australia is the team to beat in any format at the moment. I think most sides are average at best and would of been destroyed by Australia in the 2000's. I still think South Africa and England are above Australia as they have more complete sides but there is no dominant nation and any side can win. Australia as aging batsman like Ponting and Hussey who need to retire soon with no good young players coming in. We still have no spinner, we have decent young fast bowlers but they all seem to be injury prone and our senior bowlers just learnt how to bowl in the past year.
> 
> Sri Lanka deserve to go into the finals as favourite and I would have no problems if they won it is after all a meaningless one day series. Today was the first time I actually cheered against Australia just to see India go home


India ran out of lock.we dint win a single toss except the last one .batting under lights is always difficult

i agree that India r not playing well yet they r a ver gud team. I will support India no matter what.we have got the best players in the world.just scheck the records.

i think that south africa is a vey gud team.they play well in all conditions

england play well at home .

new zealand is the team i always support.i like the way they carry themselves on nd off the field..very disciplined.they have some quality player...they just need to click as a unit.

australia were a great team they dominated the a game for a decade .but now they lack the flair ,,they r a gud side at home.their bowler do well in home conditions but bowling on flat tracks is a different art.their spin department is still a worry.


----------



## fonz

I still expect Australia to go into the next World Cup in 2015 as favourites


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> I still expect Australia to go into the next World Cup in 2015 as favourites


may be yes but i wud want NZ to rise to the occasion.they have such a great cricketing history.they have got the players.they need to be more consistent

btw 3rd odi b/w SA nd NZ was delayed due to rain.has it begun.

but India is gonna retain the cup lol


----------



## missingno

simpleindian said:


> India ran out of lock.we dint win a single toss except the last one .batting under lights is always difficult
> 
> i agree that India r not playing well yet they r a ver gud team. I will support India no matter what.we have got the best players in the world.just scheck the records.
> 
> i think that south africa is a vey gud team.they play well in all conditions
> 
> england play well at home .
> 
> new zealand is the team i always support.i like the way they carry themselves on nd off the field..very disciplined.they have some quality player...they just need to click as a unit.
> 
> australia were a great team they dominated the a game for a decade .but now they lack the flair ,,they r a gud side at home.their bowler do well in home conditions but bowling on flat tracks is a different art.their spin department is still a worry.


You can't seriously blame luck when your team has been whitewashed in your past 2 test series. I get that you will always support India but there is nothing wrong with trying to be realistic. They do not have the best players in the world the likes of Dravid, Tendulkar and Laxman are well past there best and should retire soon just like Australia as with Ponting and Hussey. As for the best team South Africa has the strongest but for some reason they struggle to win. England would of been a clear number 1 if they didn't get destroyed by Pakistan.

As for New Zealand I don't think that it is clicking as a unit that is the problem unfortunately they lack a decent amount of skilled players. Also Australia doesn't have problems winning overseas that India does. While our side is average we won in Sri Lanka, drew in South Africa. I think we are better then we were a year ago while India and England are not whether that is enough to win the Ashes or beat India in India time will tell. Bowling we have definitely improved since the last Ashes where we couldn't buy a wicket. Honestly spin bowling is weak but to be fair these days they are basically only relevant on the subcontinent and even when we won there it was more to the likes of McGrath and Gillespie then Warne


----------



## simpleindian

missingno said:


> You can't seriously blame luck when your team has been whitewashed in your past 2 test series. I get that you will always support India but there is nothing wrong with trying to be realistic. They do not have the best players in the world the likes of Dravid, Tendulkar and Laxman are well past there best and should retire soon just like Australia as with Ponting and Hussey. As for the best team South Africa has the strongest but for some reason they struggle to win. England would of been a clear number 1 if they didn't get destroyed by Pakistan.
> 
> As for New Zealand I don't think that it is clicking as a unit that is the problem unfortunately they lack a decent amount of skilled players. Also Australia doesn't have problems winning overseas that India does. While our side is average we won in Sri Lanka, drew in South Africa. I think we are better then we were a year ago while India and England are not whether that is enough to win the Ashes or beat India in India time will tell. Bowling we have definitely improved since the last Ashes where we couldn't buy a wicket. Honestly spin bowling is weak but to be fair these days they are basically only relevant on the subcontinent and even when we won there it was more to the likes of McGrath and Gillespie then Warne


hey but Australia need to win in India to be crowned world champions.nd its tough.India is going through a trasition phase but iam sure they will bounce back.

u cant compare pattinson or siddle with Mcgrath ..he is a legend.these 2 r gud but they need to perform well in away conditions.


----------



## missingno

simpleindian said:


> hey but Australia need to win in India to be crowned world champions.nd its tough.India is going through a trasition phase but iam sure they will bounce back.
> 
> u cant compare pattinson or siddle with Mcgrath ..he is a legend.these 2 r gud but they need to perform well in away conditions.


Why would Australia need to win in India to be crowned world champions? India are the world cup winners and will be until 2015 regardless of how many series they lose until then. Winning the world cup doesn't make India the best one day team it just means they won a knockout competition at home. If they want to be called the best, world champions etc they need to consistently win series away from home. If you are talking about test matches Australia would have to beat England but it would mean nothing if we lose multiple times before that I am sure India will get out of there transition phase fine they do have a billion people there and should have no problems finding a couple of quality players.

McGrath to me is the greatest bowler of all time alot more important then Warne was. I don't get this perform well in away conditions? Australia hasn't lost an away series since last time we went to India and in England before that. I never rated Siddle and always wanted him dropped but to his credit he has improved in the past year. Pattinson is just another young player who had a good start to cricket it isn't performing in away conditions that he will be judged on but on how he plays in the next year regardless of whether home or away.


----------



## simpleindian

missingno said:


> Why would Australia need to win in India to be crowned world champions? India are the world cup winners and will be until 2015 regardless of how many series they lose until then. Winning the world cup doesn't make India the best one day team it just means they won a knockout competition at home. If they want to be called the best, world champions etc they need to consistently win series away from home. If you are talking about test matches Australia would have to beat England but it would mean nothing if we lose multiple times before that I am sure India will get out of there transition phase fine they do have a billion people there and should have no problems finding a couple of quality players.
> 
> McGrath to me is the greatest bowler of all time alot more important then Warne was. I don't get this perform well in away conditions? Australia hasn't lost an away series since last time we went to India and in England before that. I never rated Siddle and always wanted him dropped but to his credit he has improved in the past year. Pattinson is just another young player who had a good start to cricket it isn't performing in away conditions that he will be judged on but on how he plays in the next year regardless of whether home or away.


the thing is that Australia were a great team .they were unbeatable once but this team lacks game changers .like warners nd sehwags..i think they have a lot bits nd peices cricketers.they can field bat an bowl but they r not outstanding in one dapartment, they r ok in all departments.but they have a couple of grreat talents.shaun marsh is an exceptional player buthe was dropped for couple of bad performances.i feel he deserves a place in the team

siddle is another bowler who is very talented nd bright future.ben hilfanhouse is a ..great line nd length bowler..

watson is just brilliant
but these clarke,forrest,doherty,wade,daniel..r just ordinary players... they cant be called game changers


----------



## missingno

simpleindian said:


> the thing is that Australia were a great team .they were unbeatable once but this team lacks game changers .like warners nd sehwags..i think they have a lot bits nd peices cricketers.they can field bat an bowl but they r not outstanding in one dapartment, they r ok in all departments.but they have a couple of grreat talents.shaun marsh is an exceptional player buthe was dropped for couple of bad performances.i feel he deserves a place in the team
> 
> siddle is another bowler who is very talented nd bright future.ben hilfanhouse is a ..great line nd length bowler..
> 
> watson is just brilliant
> but these clarke,forrest,doherty,wade,daniel..r just ordinary players... they cant be called game changers


I actually agree with you in your analysis of the Australian team. I disagree with some of the players you have named though. Shaun Marsh is a dud deserved to be dropped it wasn't a couple of bad performances he was horrible with no decent first class record to justify his spot. Siddle and Hilfenhaus were terrible until we got a new bowling coach I don't think they will ever lead us back to number 1 since they were a large part in us losing it. Also Michael Clarke is a gun 329* and a double century in one series he is our best batsman atm. Also with some of the players you named I can't tell if you are talking mainly about one dayers or test matches. For me I mainly care about Test Matches so most of the discussion on players is based on that.


----------



## simpleindian

missingno said:


> I actually agree with you in your analysis of the Australian team. I disagree with some of the players you have named though. Shaun Marsh is a dud deserved to be dropped it wasn't a couple of bad performances he was horrible with no decent first class record to justify his spot. Siddle and Hilfenhaus were terrible until we got a new bowling coach I don't think they will ever lead us back to number 1 since they were a large part in us losing it. Also Michael Clarke is a gun 329* and a double century in one series he is our best batsman atm. Also with some of the players you named I can't tell if you are talking mainly about one dayers or test matches. For me I mainly care about Test Matches so most of the discussion on players is based on that.


hey just dont go by the stats.shaun marsh is a class act ..but he is not in form..but he will be a great player in future.same is with sehwag , he is the best one day batsmen ..he can win u matches..but he is not in form..but iam sure he gonna bounce back,

i think players like warner n sehwag r hard to find.they have done well in tests too.

clarke he a gud player but is he the best bastman u have got...i think ponting is a much better player ..dont know y selecters dropped him..i know age is not on his side but he is fit...if a player is fit i dont think age should be a problem.


----------



## missingno

simpleindian said:


> hey just dont go by the stats.shaun marsh is a class act ..but he is not in form..but he will be a great player in future.same is with sehwag , he is the best one day batsmen ..he can win u matches..but he is not in form..but iam sure he gonna bounce back,
> 
> i think players like warner n sehwag r hard to find.they have done well in tests too.
> 
> clarke he a gud player but is he the best bastman u have got...i think ponting is a much better player ..dont know y selecters dropped him..i know age is not on his side but he is fit...if a player is fit i dont think age should be a problem.


I think Marsh has lost confidence I think it is unlikely we will see in Test Matches again perhaps he might get in the shorter formats. I don't mind players like Warner and Sehwag but you can't have a team of them as they are too inconsistent. Disappointed Ponting got dropped but as long as he still plays tests it is all good. I'm talking test matches Clarke is our best batter there. Age is only seen as a problem when players start to lose form.


----------



## simpleindian

missingno said:


> I think Marsh has lost confidence I think it is unlikely we will see in Test Matches again perhaps he might get in the shorter formats. I don't mind players like Warner and Sehwag but you can't have a team of them as they are too inconsistent. Disappointed Ponting got dropped but as long as he still plays tests it is all good. I'm talking test matches Clarke is our best batter there. Age is only seen as a problem when players start to lose form.


yeah now we r pretty much on the same page now .but i think hussey is the best test batsman for Austalia at present.but clarke is a gud player.


----------



## simpleindian

Aus off to a great start in the first final thanks to warner nd wade.....153/1 after 27 overs


----------



## simpleindian

Australia win the first final.great innings from warner...but sri lanka played well to reach 300


----------



## simpleindian

Aus 240/3 ....it seems that aus is gonna put up a gud total on the board...but its a nice wicket...lets hope for an exciting match


----------



## James_Russell

Wow amazing batting partnership happening here.

But seriously Watson and Christian bowling at a time when we HAVE to get a wicket? 
I'm sick of all of this Medium pace. Neither of these bowlers is going to take a wicket. They're making it easy. 

And Watson really needs to be dropped. Face the facts, he is not a good player. He bowls medium pace that doesn't really challenge good batsman. And he has 1 shot when he's batting. Urgh.

/rant


----------



## fonz

Sri Lanka cruising 196/1 - I pick them to win the series if they win this game(which they should now)


----------



## simpleindian

sri linka win....they cruised to victory......actually the wicket suited them.....u see pattinson is a different bowler on grassy wickets....but on flat tracks he has gone for runs...he is a young bowler nd need to learn to bowl on flat track...jaywardene played a square drive when he pitched the ball up...next ball he pitched it short and jaywardene was ready for that he pulled it for 4 runs...that was schoolboy stuff..but he will learn a lot playing against quality players... wud be gud learning experience


----------



## simpleindian

Aus 232 all out on gud batting wicket.sri lanka has a great opportunity to win the series

SA and NZ test match nicely poised.any team can win it


----------



## fonz

simpleindian said:


> Aus 232 all out on gud batting wicket.sri lanka has a great opportunity to win the series
> 
> SA and NZ test match nicely poised.any team can win it


I'd probably favour SA slightly with NZ having to bat last,never easy...


----------



## James_Russell

Glad Clint Mckay manage to prove something tonight. I wasn't much impressed by him all series. I'm not a fan of medium pace bowlers generally. But he bowled really intelligently tonight and helped win the match.

Always sad when the cricket season ends. Can't wait till next summer.


----------



## AussiePea

Hasn't ended yet, still the tour of West Indies now!!


----------



## simpleindian

a pers0n said:


> Glad Clint Mckay manage to prove something tonight. I wasn't much impressed by him all series. I'm not a fan of medium pace bowlers generally. But he bowled really intelligently tonight and helped win the match.
> 
> Always sad when the cricket season ends. Can't wait till next summer.


yeah great bowling. but u r right i an also not a big fan of military medium fast.but pace is something that comes naturally nd u cant teach someone to biwl quick.if u have the pace well nd gud if u dont have then u have to stick to line nd length.but Aussies bowled really well.they desrve to win


----------



## jingybopa

Watching paint dry is infinitely more interesting & exciting than watching and/or playing cricket!


----------



## simpleindian

jingybopa said:


> Watching paint dry is infinitely more interesting & exciting than watching and/or playing cricket!


oh really.then u keep on watching the paint dry.we have no objection.but at first place y did u paint lol.but i think that u have more knowledge of paints than cricket lol.


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> I'd probably favour SA slightly with NZ having to bat last,never easy...


yup u r right SA 268/3


----------



## simpleindian

*Australia win CB series*


----------



## simpleindian

*dravid calls it a day*

Batting great Rahul Dravid, the second most prolific batsman in the game's history and India's middle order bulwark for years, on Friday bid adieu to Test cricket, bringing down the curtains on a glorious 16-year career.


----------



## simpleindian

SA posts a big total.NZ 2 down.NZ will have to play well.


----------



## fonz

If NZ won,it would probably be the greatest test win in NZ history,but they won't - just don't have the batting lineup to do it and even if they did,it would still be remarkable. All we can hope for is rain


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> If NZ won,it would probably be the greatest test win in NZ history,but they won't - just don't have the batting lineup to do it and even if they did,it would still be remarkable. All we can hope for is rain


hey it worked .day's play washed out. match drawn. r u in the met department lol


----------



## fonz

Luck is on our side - too bad for SA,they needed to win 3-0 to get to #1 in the world.


----------



## alee

Ok so who iz up for india vs pakistan Asia Cup FINAL?


----------



## simpleindian

Ind vs Pak ..its gonna be a cracker

bangladesh played well but Pak had the last laugh

Asia cup is gonna be exciting..all teams equally matched


----------



## simpleindian

India win the first match ....sri lanka started off well but cudn't capitalize on the gud start.


----------



## simpleindian

new zealand all out for 185..SA in reply ..18/2...exciting


----------



## fonz

simpleindian said:


> new zealand all out for 185..SA in reply ..18/2...exciting


From 133/2 to 133/7 in the space of a couple of overs - appalling stuff


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> From 133/2 to 133/7 in the space of a couple of overs - appalling stuff


yesh nZ were in a gud position..the wickets of Mccullum nd taylor..shifted the momentum in SA's favour


----------



## simpleindian

SA-253/10....NZ 65/4..just the 2nd day...SA in a great postion to win this..


----------



## alee

And finally tendulkar gets that 100!!!!!!!!


----------



## missingno

Lol see Sachin got his century against Bangladesh and they lost. So typical of his career beating up on minnows and still not being able to win. Will never go down as one of the greats of his generation like Ponting and Kallis.


----------



## alee

just to create interest in sundays game


----------



## fonz

missingno said:


> Will never go down as one of the greats of his generation like Ponting and Kallis.


Will for most people - all my years watching Australia,I actually much preferred watching Hayden and Gilchrist bat over Ponting


----------



## simpleindian

missingno said:


> Lol see Sachin got his century against Bangladesh and they lost. So typical of his career beating up on minnows and still not being able to win. Will never go down as one of the greats of his generation like Ponting and Kallis.


sachin is the greatest batsmen ever ...100 tons ...outstanding...he lets his bat do the talking.....hats off to the great person .he has scored runs againsta all oppositions.


----------



## missingno

simpleindian said:


> sachin is the greatest batsmen ever ...100 tons ...outstanding...he lets his bat do the talking.....hats off to the great person .he has scored runs againsta all oppositions.


This quote is a perfect example of why I dislike most Indian cricket fans because quite simply they are deluded. Have you ever heard of Sir Donald Bradman average of 99.94 compared to Sachin's mid 50's. He is so far ahead of any other cricketer to suggest otherwise means you cannot be taken seriously. All Sachin fans can say is his number of centuries which is mostly based on longevity and the pressure he is under by a billion Indians which is the biggest myth ever. What pressure is he under if he fails he still has everyone worshipping and there is no calls of dropping him and its not like he has performed at the biggest stages.

Being realistic at best Sachin is a top 5 batsman of all time but most likely top 10 to top 20. He statistically is not the greatest of his generation he is behind Kallis for one and I believe Pontings form that won him cricketer of decade is better then anything Sachin has done and it was done over a long period of time. It's a shame that a poor last couple of years and peoples intense dislike of him means he won't be rated as highly as he should.


----------



## simpleindian

missingno said:


> This quote is a perfect example of why I dislike most Indian cricket fans because quite simply they are deluded. Have you ever heard of Sir Donald Bradman average of 99.94 compared to Sachin's mid 50's. He is so far ahead of any other cricketer to suggest otherwise means you cannot be taken seriously. All Sachin fans can say is his number of centuries which is mostly based on longevity and the pressure he is under by a billion Indians which is the biggest myth ever. What pressure is he under if he fails he still has everyone worshipping and there is no calls of dropping him and its not like he has performed at the biggest stages.
> 
> Being realistic at best Sachin is a top 5 batsman of all time but most likely top 10 to top 20. He statistically is not the greatest of his generation he is behind Kallis for one and I believe Pontings form that won him cricketer of decade is better then anything Sachin has done and it was done over a long period of time. It's a shame that a poor last couple of years and peoples intense dislike of him means he won't be rated as highly as he should.


there is no denying the fact that sir donald bradman was a legend.his records stand out...the greatest ever to play the game.....kallis is the world's best all rounder.......but ponting comes after lara and sachin...ponting is a great player but sachin is better...hey to play for 2 decades is amazing and that's not all ...staying at top position for such a long time ...u cant take away anything from sachin....he is the best batsman of his era..I also rate lara very highly...ang gilchrist a man of dignity..one of the greatest entertainers of the game


----------



## simpleindian

what a victrory for India ...to chase down 300 plus score ..just amazing...shows tha talent we have..kohli is the best young player in the world..rohit is also a class act


----------



## alee

Its not over yet. Well b back Hu hahahahhaha!!!


----------



## simpleindian

west indies beat aus .....win for them after 5 yrs


if sri lanka win ...india will play the final...hope that sri lanka win


----------



## simpleindian

disaster......India out of Asia cup....playing so well against pakistan...dint help the cause.....luck not on our side...i dreamt of India vs Pak final...thats not gonna happen now..


----------



## alee

Good thing i didnt put my money on this otherwise i wud have lost it lol


----------



## simpleindian

Aus vs WI...what a thriller..last ball finish...ended in a tie...WI giving a stiff competition to aussies...its gonna be an exciting series


----------



## alee

WOW what a final we have just seen!!!!
although pakistan win the final but bangladesh are the winners of the tournament
spare a thought for them as well


----------



## simpleindian

alee said:


> WOW what a final we have just seen!!!!
> although pakistan win the final but bangladesh are the winners of the tournament
> spare a thought for them as well


yeah congrats guys... pakistan played well....winning the cup will give them a lot of confidence...the luck was also on ur side...thats y india couldn't make it to the final..otherwise thinks wud have been different...lol

bangladesh played really well ...but pressure got to them...but this wud be great learning experience for them..also BPL helped them to find some exciting talents.


----------



## alee

BPL is a huge factor in bangladesh going this far though i wud have loved india vs pakistan round 2. Things wud have been more exciting and more thrilling then before. Just think if india were chasing this target down instead of ban..............


----------



## simpleindian

SA off to a flier...246/3....NZ bowlers r finding it tough against this quality SA batting line up


----------



## simpleindian

Aus win the last match....the series ended in draw....what a performance from WI...Aus plays well in its own backyard..just like England nd India...they r finding in tough in WI


SA in a great postion to win the third test.lead by 274 runs

Sri lanka vs england...SL -67/3


----------



## fonz

Great fight from NZ to get a draw out of the 3rd test. Overall,SA definitely the better side in all 3 series but at least it finished somewhat positive for NZ


----------



## simpleindian

SA vs Nz thirrd nd final match drawn....morne morkel man of the match...gud to see him among wickets..SA win the series


----------



## simpleindian

sri lanka win the first test against eng,....eng may be the worl champions but do struggle in sub continental consitions like Aus...they need to find a way to tackle quality spin bowling..


Ind vs SA T20 nd AUs vs WI t20 matches today...exciting


----------



## simpleindian

GUYS IPL IS BACK..


WHICH IS UR FAVOURITE TEAM...


DELHI DAREDEVILS for me


----------



## simpleindian

*A salute to world champions*

it has been exactly one year since team India had lifted the world cup


----------



## simpleindian

A galaxy of stars, including Amitabh Bachchan and American pop star Katy Perry, will set the ball rolling for the fifth edition of Indian Premier League with a glittering opening ceremony which promises to enthrall the audience on Tuesday.


----------



## simpleindian

*gala opening ceremony*


----------



## simpleindian

MI beat CSK in the first match..it was a one sided game....levi is the player to watch out for

KKR vd DD ..its gonna be a cracker


----------



## simpleindian

DD win their first match with ease....DD is gonna lift the cup


----------



## simpleindian

England vs sri lanka series ended ian draw.

both kevin nd mahela r in form gud for delhi


----------



## simpleindian

WI -449 dec
AUS-248/5 at stumps

MI won their match against DC..nail biting finish...rohit played well


----------



## James_Russell

No idea what Watson is doing back in the test team. Don't like to see him there and I really hope sooner rather than later the selectors open their eyes and drop him.


----------



## Owl-99

I have been watching Cricket for 27 years, so yes I like cricket.


----------



## simpleindian

a pers0n said:


> No idea what Watson is doing back in the test team. Don't like to see him there and I really hope sooner rather than later the selectors open their eyes and drop him.


form is temporary but class is permanent,,,watson is a class act ..hope selectors pesist with him...he is a match winner just like warner or sehwag for that matter


----------



## simpleindian

bigblue38 said:


> I have been watching Cricket for 27 years, so yes I like cricket.


welcome to this thread...keep posting


----------



## James_Russell

Great Captaincy by Clarke in that Test. Great win for Aus, I guess time will tell whether the new Team will be able to consistently win Tests on tour. Looking promising though. Winning from what looked like a losing position.


----------



## fonz

What do you think of Dwayne Bravo and Chris Gayle playing in the IPL meanwhile the Windies are playing tests against Australia? I think it's ridiculous,but I think more and more players will get sucked in by the money like that if they have tours clashing with the IPL


----------



## simpleindian

fonz said:


> What do you think of Dwayne Bravo and Chris Gayle playing in the IPL meanwhile the Windies are playing tests against Australia? I think it's ridiculous,but I think more and more players will get sucked in by the money like that if they have tours clashing with the IPL


hey IPL alone cant be blamed for this .....WI board has to sort out the prob with gayle...bravo dint opt out...he is not in test squad...IPL allowsthe player player to play if hegets the NOC from the respective board....but player should always play for their country first,,,then comes the club...playing for ur country is the greatest honour... a seperate window for IPL can be considred though


----------



## simpleindian

a pers0n said:


> Great Captaincy by Clarke in that Test. Great win for Aus, I guess time will tell whether the new Team will be able to consistently win Tests on tour. Looking promising though. Winning from what looked like a losing position.


AUS played well to win the match...but this WI side is not the best in the world right now...also they r missing some quality players..but still a win is a win... they need work on the spin bowling department..batting nd fast bowling r fine


----------



## mehtram

Who do think will win the IPL


----------



## simpleindian

mehtram said:


> Who do think will win the IPL


delhi darevils...no doubt..will lift the cup


----------



## simpleindian

is IPL a hit outside India..do people follow it over there


----------



## alee

Yay finally we get cricket back in pakistan. Although tbh i would have loved to see 3 ODIs and a t20, instead of 1 oneday and a t20 but still it will end the drought of 3 years and i am sure that the people of lahore will support the cause in huge numbers more importantly to send a positive message to the world


----------



## simpleindian

alee said:


> Yay finally we get cricket back in pakistan. Although tbh i would have loved to see 3 ODIs and a t20, instead of 1 oneday and a t20 but still it will end the drought of 3 years and i am sure that the people of lahore will support the cause in huge numbers more importantly to send a positive message to the world


yeah cricket returns to pakistan...it is a great platform for u guys to show that ...everything is fine there nd international matches can be played over there without any probs...it is a great news for the cricket fans in the world.


----------



## James_Russell

simpleindian said:


> is IPL a hit outside India..do people follow it over there


I've never really followed it, I think you can get it on TV here somewhere but I rarely bother.

I didn't really bother to watch our domestic t20 cup though.

I can sympathise with Cricket boards wanting to have competitions like this. It brings in a lot of money and interest that cricket hasn't had for a long time.Doesn't really interest me though.

I mostly follow cricket in our Domestic season anyway. AFL Footy steals most of my attention for the winter (shame there's no thread for it here)


----------



## alee

simpleindian said:


> yeah cricket returns to pakistan...it is a great platform for u guys to show that ...everything is fine there nd international matches can be played over there without any probs...it is a great news for the cricket fans in the world.


Well sorry to be bias but i would have loved to see a game or 2 being played here in Karachi. But i think Lahore deserves more because it was in lahore that the sri lankan team was attacked. Now the lahoris should send a strong message to the world.


----------



## simpleindian

AUS vs WI.....AUS-311.....WI-49/3 at stumps


----------



## pete993

simpleindian said:


> is IPL a hit outside India..do people follow it over there


It's on Freeview TV here in England, though not on one of the main channels. I doubt the viewing figures are that good, but I watch some of it myself for a bit of afternoon entertainment. The tournament seems to have really got going in the last few days, some really exciting finishes!


----------



## simpleindian

aus vs wi third test: 212/7 aus...shillingfod took 4 wickets...only warner got past 50.


----------



## simpleindian

*haapy b'day master blaster*


----------



## simpleindian

AUS vs WI

*Aus* 328/10 | *WI* 218/10 | *Aus* 259/10 | *WI* 173/5

West Indies need 197 runs to win (Match State is Stumps)..it is going to be an exciting match.


----------



## simpleindian

IPL....DD is on top....KP is leaving...but warner will join the team..KKR also have a gud side...half way....it is gonna be exciting


----------



## alee

YES YES YES !!!!! at last 5 years of hardwork pays off. COngrats KKR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simpleindian

KKR win IPL

but DD was the most impressive team........they dint click when it mattered the most...


----------

